# Combo Jack to single PC audio port



## lyndonguitar (Dec 30, 2012)

My brother is going to buy a Razer Electra headset, but there is a problem with the mic, It uses a combo jack, in which both the mic and the audio are combined in a single jack(three lines). like what iPod and most Phones use. and that he will use it primarily with his Desktop PC, which uses the traditional green,pink,etc jacks.

So how do I know if a certain motherboard, sound card or port supports this combo jack thingy? or the only choice is to buy an adapter? and What's the proper term for this "combo jack"?

his motherboard 

and while you're at it, any suggestions for a headset(with a proper mic) at the same price range? he will use it for gaming primarily Battlefield 3, and It needs to have a good Bass.

Other potential choices: Razer Orca, Roccat Kulo, CM Sirus S


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 30, 2012)

I would skip Razer products all together and look at steelseries or sennheiser


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 30, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> I would skip Razer products all together and look at steelseries or sennheiser



I had experience with both Steel Series and the Razer headsets and imo Razer headsets are better sound-quality wise, and I find SS headsets lacking in bass, however I only judge headsets by listening to music with max Bass. I haven't tested which is more durable or more comfortable at long hours of use.

I've heard only good things about Sennheiser, but only with playing music, I dunno about gaming.


----------



## someguyfromhell (Dec 30, 2012)

You can use something like this:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3-5mm-PC-Lap...er_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item1c2c0af333

Very cheap, and works great


----------



## KingPing (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a Razer Carcharias for gaming, quite good IMO. I tried the Electra and didn't liked it, it's not bad, but i prefer the Carcharias BUT with a sound card, without it it has little bass and the Electra might sound better. As for Music i recommend buying a dedicated headphone if you have a sound card. I have an Audio Technica ATH A700 and there is no comparison, it's even better for gaming than the Carcharias but the later is a bit more comfortable for long gaming sessions.

I would buy the adapter. Quite lame it doesn't come with it.


----------



## Frick (Dec 31, 2012)

someguyfromhell said:


> You can use something like this:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3-5mm-PC-Lap...er_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item1c2c0af333
> 
> Very cheap, and works great



Excellent, been looking for that. Thanks!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 6, 2013)

So guys I have a question. I bought the Razer Electra, it seems that I can't get the "full audio", I mean, the audio is fine and all. but when I use it on my Ipod, I could actually see the difference in quality, especially in *bass*, that the ipod has better sound. How do i get the full bass? I can't configure the actual subwoofer driver in windows. it seems that it is not being used properly

Do i really need to buy an expensive soundcard just for that??? I mean, The iPod is really that better? or the headset isnt really for PC?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> So guys I have a question. I bought the Razer Electra, it seems that I can't get the "full audio", I mean, the audio is fine and all. but when I use it on my Ipod, I could actually see the difference in quality, especially in *bass*, that the ipod has better sound. How do i get the full bass? I can't configure the actual subwoofer driver in windows. it seems that it is not being used properly
> 
> Do i really need to buy an expensive soundcard just for that??? I mean, The iPod is really that better? or the headset isnt really for PC?



what soundcard are you using


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 6, 2013)

Mussels said:


> what soundcard are you using



onboard... so the only solution is a soundcaRD?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> onboard... so the only solution is a soundcaRD?



yep. onboard is low end crap, thats why it sounds bad.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 6, 2013)

Mussels said:


> yep. onboard is low end crap, thats why it sounds bad.



I am using a Roccat Kave with an onboard and it is not crap, although I think it has something to do with It having its own drivers I think? 

So yeah, Razer doesn't have one so it has to rely on onboard sound, which sucks, I will refund the product and get one that works great with onboard sound  Thanks


----------



## someguyfromhell (Jan 6, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> So guys I have a question. I bought the Razer Electra, it seems that I can't get the "full audio", I mean, the audio is fine and all. but when I use it on my Ipod, I could actually see the difference in quality, especially in *bass*, that the ipod has better sound. How do i get the full bass? I can't configure the actual subwoofer driver in windows. it seems that it is not being used properly
> 
> Do i really need to buy an expensive soundcard just for that??? I mean, The iPod is really that better? or the headset isnt really for PC?



I think the EQ on your iPod "colors" the sound (increases the highs and lows on the EQ to make it sound more pleasing). You can change the settings in Windows Media Player or Winamp to have more noticeable highs and lows.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 6, 2013)

someguyfromhell said:


> I think the EQ on your iPod "colors" the sound (increases the highs and lows on the EQ to make it sound more pleasing). You can change the settings in Windows Media Player or Winamp to have more noticeable highs and lows.



I tried, even on the sound driver settings itself so It will affect all sounds including games, it still doesn't fully use the bass


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> I tried, even on the sound driver settings itself so It will affect all sounds including games, it still doesn't fully use the bass



thats your sound card. you wont get better audio without spending any money here - remember that iphones and ipods are primarily made for music, so thats where the money goes. your cheap onboard sound is a joke in comparison.


----------



## KingPing (Jan 6, 2013)

IMO the Electra is made for mobile devices, i didn't liked the sound even with a Titanium HD. The lack of bass is definitively because you are using the onboard audio.


----------

